# What are some good mild/medium strength cigars?



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm been reading for a few weeks here and just decided to join. Looking forward to being involved here. I've been a casual cigar smoker for several years now and really enjoy it. I have a decent selection of full bodied cigars but they are really too strong for me to enjoy on a hot humid summer day. Its been awhile since I've bought cigars on the milder side. What are everyone's favorites (mild-medium)?

I have a few Padron 1926 (80 years) and several Opus X that I would trade for some mild-medium cigars if anyone is interested.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeff3C said:


> I'm been reading for a few weeks here and just decided to join. Looking forward to being involved here. I've been a casual cigar smoker for several years now and really enjoy it. I have a decent selection of full bodied cigars but they are really too strong for me to enjoy on a hot humid summer day. Its been awhile since I've bought cigars on the milder side. What are everyone's favorites (mild-medium)?
> 
> I have a few Padron 1926 (80 years) and several Opus X that I would trade for some mild-medium cigars if anyone is interested.


 Please post something about yourself. You have one post, and offering opus and padron for trade. No one will deal with you because of a possible distrust issue. Cigars get sent, and nothing in return. 
I suggest you introduce yourself, post for a couple of weeks, and then pose your trades. 
Not judging you at all, but you come on and offer trade the first thing. 
I have tons of mild-medium smokes, that I would be willing to trade, gift, sell, whatever. We just need to know you a bit better then. I am sure at that point you will have lots of offers. 
Welcome to the sight, there are a bunch of good fellows and ladies here. 
Much regards jerry


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

What Jerry says is pretty accurate and I love Opus Cigars and Padrons...so get involved and introduce yourself and become part of the wallpaper and have fun.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome Jeff
Also maybe offer to ship yours first that would work for anyone!

Hi I'm Dave


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

My favorite mild smokes; 5 Vegas Gold, Oliveros Internationals,the 1927's,the LTS's or XL's (last two are a bit more medium) and H. Upmann Churchills These are all inexpensive tasty smokes that won't throw you for a loop.

Asking to trade Padron 1926's and Opus X's for mild smokes is like asking to trade your Corvette for a Cavalier. Most would be skeptical. 
This is a good forum to learn about the cigar smoking hobby.Lots of helpful people and it's very entertaining!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Welcome aboard..


Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Please post something about yourself. You have one post, and offering opus and padron for trade. No one will deal with you because of a possible distrust issue. Cigars get sent, and nothing in return.
> I suggest you introduce yourself, post for a couple of weeks, and then pose your trades.
> Not judging you at all, but you come on and offer trade the first thing.
> I have tons of mild-medium smokes, that I would be willing to trade, gift, sell, whatever. We just need to know you a bit better then. I am sure at that point you will have lots of offers.
> ...


Thanks for the welcome guys! I fully understand where Jerry and everyone is coming from. I am a member of several other forums and have over 2500 post on some of them. I see the trolls there that come in just to rip someone off or cause trouble and it gives the rest of the noobies a bad name. I will stick around and contribute as much as I can and look forward to getting to know a few of you.

I did snap a quick cell phone picture just so you guys wouldn't think I'm not being honest. I fully understand that trading full cigars (Padron 1926 or Opus X) for mild cigars is like trading a Corvette for a Cavalier but sometimes someone might rather have several Cavalier's over one Corvette. :smile:

Since I don't have 50 post yet I cannot post a picture, you will have to copy the link to the address bar.

i179.photobucket.com/albums/w291/Jeff3C/Cigars.jpg


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

From where I stand, a dozen Cavailers ain't worth a Corvette. (but,I understand what you are saying... :wink: )

I'm partial to mild/medium smokes myself,and save the power sticks for special occasions.


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Welcome Jeff
> Also maybe offer to ship yours first that would work for anyone!
> 
> Hi I'm Dave


Dave,

I would be glad to let the other person receive them first before they ship. I can tell by your post count and trader feedback that it looks like you stay busy around here!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Jeff!

Welcome to the pond.

I've had a couple of the Graycliff G2's that are mild and have had a nice flavor to them... nothing special, but also under $2 a stick... they are pretty one dimensional, but I found myself enjoying that dimension.

Another really solid mild stick is the Angelenos: Angelenos Cigars I've had exactly one of them and the construction was top notch. It didn't quite hit my spot, but certainly worth a try if you're used to smoking opus level cigars.

A few people here speak highly of Davidoff's, which are supposedly mild and much higher end than the Graycliff... I haven't tried them, though...

Hope to see you around!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I just finished my first CAO America Potomac. This is a medium that is chocked full of flavor, glad I picked up a Monument for later.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jeff3C said:


> Dave,
> 
> I would be glad to let the other person receive them first before they ship. I can tell by your post count and trader feedback that it looks like you stay busy around here!


Your stuff is probably worth more than most so the trades would have to be $ even. But when you figure out what you want I or most anyone here would trade with you that way and to Welcome you to the board.

Shit depending on what you are after and if ya start engaging in topics and stick around many would probably just send ya a few for a welcome to puff present.

Again Welcome

Dave


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello Jeff, 

Just participate here and you'll save your nice sticks. 

What goes around comes around.

Anyways... Don Diego is my recommendation.


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Your stuff is probably worth more than most so the trades would have to be $ even. But when you figure out what you want I or most anyone here would trade with you that way and to Welcome you to the board.
> 
> Shit depending on what you are after and if ya start engaging in topics and stick around many would probably just send ya a few for a welcome to puff present.
> 
> ...


I might have to take you up on that! :high5: Thanks again for the welcome. Looks like a really nice forum with lots of info.


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Hey Jeff!
> 
> Welcome to the pond.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations. I will see if my shop has those next time im in there. I read the reviews and they both look like very good sticks and just what I'm looking for.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jeff3C said:


> I might have to take you up on that! :high5: Thanks again for the welcome. Looks like a really nice forum with lots of info.


Some real good people here Jeff, stick around and meet some! Most I would welcome in my home any day!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeff3C said:


> I fully understand that trading full cigars (Padron 1926 or Opus X) for mild cigars is like trading a Corvette for a Cavalier


 Welcome aboard. And what you say is not true about trading a corvette for a cavalier. 
Someone can own a corvette, but it doesnt serve him well, and needs a van that can hold 8 people, or a jeep because they have just moved to a hillsite, etc. 
I do not like full cigars such as the ones you have, some of the bolivars, antona dark corojo etc. 
I understand exactly what you are saying, about warm weather, Hot Cigars, lol. 
As soon as we know you better, I can pretty much assume as that if your looking for mild/medium selections to try, you will not have to leave your home to obtain them. We are a generous bunch for the most part, and you are not prepared for this forums genorosity.(spelling).
If I had an opus x, and I didnt ever intend to gift it, I would trade it in a flash, for even a bundle of cheapos. LOL

Be seeyin ya. (The Prisoner)


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd like to hop on this topic, as another noob looking for purchasing suggestions... I don't really have anything to trade, so I'm just looking for a little more direction in my sampling. 

I've more or less dabbled with cigars for a few years now, and I seem to find that either I try a cigar that's mild to the point of having no discernible flavor (one or two Ghurka's spring to mind), or they have some flavor but are so overpowering to my palette that I feel like I've licked an ashtray for a few hours after finishing the smoke (I had a Montecristo Media Noche a few days ago like this)...

I have found that I enjoy RyJ's (still have 2 Cedros #2's sitting in my humi), I've tried a couple different CAO's that I've liked, though the 5 Vegas I've tried have been kind of touch-and-go. What else should I try along those lines?


----------

